# Reno-nevada/cali



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I am so lonely here in Reno, Nevada.. all by myself the only nissan man in town it seems.. I wish there were some guys in northern california, who would like me to join there crew.. oh well, if anyone has pity for me just let me know.. or i could start my own thing.. NVNissans = Nevada Nissans or = Envy Nissans


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe you should just kill youself


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

N8inNV said:


> *I am so lonely here in Reno, Nevada.. all by myself the only nissan man in town it seems.. I wish there were some guys in northern california, who would like me to join there crew.. oh well, if anyone has pity for me just let me know.. or i could start my own thing.. NVNissans = Nevada Nissans or = Envy Nissans  *


Yo, don't kill yourself. There's is a whole gang of us in Nor Cal. Last night 10 Nissans running at Sac Raceway 2 Turbo SE-R classics, 4 Non-Turbo SE-R classics, 2 SE-R Spec-V's, 300ZX TT and 240SX Silvia conversion with SR20DET motor. Most I ever seen!!!! Some of us are in Sacto, Stockton, and Bay Area.

Later in April, there will be a meet in the Bay Area for all Nissans. As soon as the date is confirmed, I will let you know. Also if you want to race, (legally) every Wedensday night, Sac Raceway has the legal drags from 5pm-till closing. It's fun, a number of SE-R's were racing some won, the others got elimeated. Later in April, I will have my car ready to roll and I will post it when I will be going. So drop me a line if you have any questions. out.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Excellent man.. that sounds awesome.. I see all these honda dudes running around, and i bout crap my pants all the time, cause they are driving there girls car.. haha..j/k.. much love, anyway, thanks for the info.. my car isnt fast enough yet.. but slowely and surely it will by summer, i should drive out there and check out the nissan scene.. only bout 2 1/2 hours away.. anyway man, thanks again.. i will keep in touch,


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

come over, im sure its far though


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

haha jus move to the bay


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

whoa wait Q. how come no one told me about this?? I'm in Sac too! I'm so sick of cruise'n with mustangs. I love em but come on. I need my people!


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

speakin of reno, i took a trip there today. got myself a pacesetter header at the summit retail store 169 bucks. cant wait till i install it.they need to have a summit store in sac or the bay area dammit driving 3 hours from fairfield is not coo


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

what's a summit store? I've never heard of it.
I'll be in reno the 24th-27th. Where is it? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

its the the summitracing catalog wharehouse. it also has a a store where u can buy almost anything in there catalog. i say almost anything because they didnt have the PS armour(sp?) coat headers. www.summitracing.com theres the website jus go down and click retail locations and the directions are on there. it was like being a kid in a candy store haha sweeeeeeet  have fun!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

hmm.. i'm looking online but i decided to order a catalog. I'm one who likes to browse and it's not easy online 
thanks very much for the info!


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Im in stockton, mostly fixed up hondas running around these parts, but I plan on changing that...


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

*yo dsigns.....*

A few of us (Nissans) are meeting in Sacto tomorrow afternoon @4pm at the In & Out burger parking lot in Natomas Park. Just hanging out, tech talk, maybe discuss about another meet.

So you welcome to come. Directions: Since you coming from Stockton, take I-5 north to I-80 east, exit @ Truxel Road, go left, stay in far left lane, you should see In & Out, follow traffic. Look for Red Sentra with a primered hood and roof. That me. Hope to see you there.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Damn I'm so mad I missed that meet. I didn't find out about it till yesterday. O well. Next time.
hey Q when is the next meet gonna be?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

hey I own a 98 200sx awaiting a sr20det. I am up in carson city.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

*welcome.....*

magff, welcome to the forum.

we are trying to form a car club in NorCal and Northern Nevada. Check out this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25628

Also, we trying to get a cruise up to Tahoe for a meet there. So far we have 16 cars. More to follow. So if you have any questions you can AIM me @ qinsac or e-mail: [email protected]

Also check out this thread and pic of Team Driven Sacto last Sat:

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=250948&page=4

Later


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

I am interested in crusing up there. I have a 98 200sx se I live in carson city. let me know some details you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

*d0nt worry*



N8inNV said:


> I am so lonely here in Reno, Nevada.. all by myself the only nissan man in town it seems.. I wish there were some guys in northern california, who would like me to join there crew.. oh well, if anyone has pity for me just let me know.. or i could start my own thing.. NVNissans = Nevada Nissans or = Envy Nissans



I live here in Reno, Nevada as well...and i was thinking the same when i thought i was the only nissan guy, cuz all you see is little civics with their fartcans, and crx with the same thing, do you ever head out to Circuit City on friday or sat.?


----------

